# BRISBANE | Queens Wharf | 253m | 72 fl | 231m | 63 fl | 171m | 43 fl | 112m | 25 fl | 101m x 2 | 26 fl x 2 | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cyberpunk Brisbane pt 2 by Bree McManus, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 17


20210217_084010 by Nathan Murray, trên Flickr


2021-02-17_08-34-14 by Nathan Murray, trên Flickr


20210217_084109 by Nathan Murray, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Australia’s Queen’s Wharf takes shape with Nemetschek AEC software*








Queen’s Wharf in Australia takes shape with Nemetschek Group software


With its soaring skyscrapers, diverse economy and port positioning, Brisbane is no stranger to development. But the new scheme at Queen’s Wharf takes things to a different level.




www.pbctoday.co.uk


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank goodness the Brisbane casino is 'Star' and not 'Crown'.

Look forward to seeing these rise.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 22


20210222_083110 by Nathan Murray, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*DFS to Anchor Retail at Brisbane’s Queen’s Wharf*








DFS to Anchor Retail at Brisbane’s Queen’s Wharf


After unveiling a store in Hainan Island, the duty-free retailer shares its plans to expand in Australia.




wwd.com


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

*Design update proposed for Queen’s Wharf precinct 3









Design update proposed for Queen's Wharf precinct 3


A DA has been submitted by DBC for a change of design to Queen's Wharf precinct 3, also known as the residential precinct near Parliament House.




brisbanedevelopment.com




**































*


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Brisbane's first world class development in my opinion
Will need plenty more between now and 2032


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 26









Brisbane at night by Simon Tidd on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/5

20210305-121812-08810-LR by Michael, on Flickr

20210305-120807-08797-LR by Michael, on Flickr

20210305-120752-08795-LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Starting to have a presence


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mar 05


Pointers by Thomas, trên Flickr


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Nine cranes on this one development!
Last count Adelaide had ten cranes across the entire city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*How Brisbane has grown up*
Daily Telegraph _Excerpt_
Mar 8, 2021

As a young uni student, I sweated through four years in Brisbane’s inner west during the Noughties. Then fondly referred to as “Brissie”, “Bris Vegas” or just “Vegas” it lived up to its reputation as being a big country town. The streets were quiet and safe, last dinner orders had to be in by 8.30pm and there was NO way you could convince someone to meet up with you on any day that didn’t begin with Fri or Sat. Lured by the bright lights down south, I wouldn’t return for almost a decade.

But, as the classic coming-of-age story goes, no longer is Brisbane the awkward, gangly girl-next-door. Now, she’s become almost unrecognisable: glamorous, cultured, and undeniably cool.

...

They’re creating the mammoth $3.6 billion hub that will be Queen’s Wharf. Due to open next year, the resort will double as a precinct for entertainment, shopping and socialising.

It’s these new, exciting attractions that are enticing more visitors to the city. A recent YouGov poll of over 1500 Australians showed that Australians are more likely to be seeking something novel (52%) over the familiar (26%) for their next holiday, with nearly nine in ten people saying that a city break such as Brisbane is something they’re looking for.

More : No Cookies | Daily Telegraph


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Brisbane still need more development like this one though they be a truely world class city
But I will say it's getting there
More projects like this and the City Live entertainment centre will help


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Pump71 said:


> Brisbane still need more development like this one though they be a truely world class city
> But I will say it's getting there
> More projects like this and the City Live entertainment centre will help


Maybe Brisbane likes being Australia's subtropical laid-back city and cannot be assed trying to be "world class" - whatever that means?


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Why is it bidding host the Olympics if it doesn't want to be anything other than a laid back backwater?
I think it sees itself as a little more than that


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Pump71 said:


> Nine cranes on this one development!
> Last count Adelaide had ten cranes across the entire city


Well Brisbane has almost double the population of Adelaide, the east coast cities in AUST - the cranes and development are pretty high.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/7

188/365 Tropical. City. by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 9

Brisbane Sunset by Denis T, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Mike Yardley: Riverside treats in Brisbane*


> Ditch the thermals and bask in the warmth of the Sunshine State this winter. My first stop on a recent swing through Queensland was Brisbane, lapping up the diversity of urban temptations in this most hospitable of cities. Snaking around the inner-city like a serpentine artery, Brisbane River sets the stage for the city’s photogenic credentials, inter-connecting so many distinctive pockets of goodness and underpinning Brisbane’s heart and soul. After taking my fill of South Bank’s cultural heft, I struck out on the stunning River Public Arts Trail, taking in the artworks on this 2.4km trail that meanders along the river at Kangaroo Point, starting from the Maritime Museum and ending down at the Thornton St Ferry Terminal. Amid the trove of works is a throwback to Expo ’88, the iconic sculpture, Man & Matter. Few suburbs can match Kangaroo Point for its skyline views and natural beauty. Standing atop the ancient cliffs, the unmasked views of the river, skyscrapers and mountains show Brisbane at its best.
> 
> In a city that seems to be in a constant state of self-improvement, a monumental construction project is underway that will endow the city centre with a world-leading entertainment precinct. Queen’s Wharf Brisbane is on track for completion next year. It will transform the CBD and river’s edge with an iconic design that embraces Brisbane’s inviting subtropical climate and celebrates the precinct’s Indigenous and European heritage. The $3.6 billion development will change the face of the skyline with the tallest towers already taking shape. Along with four new luxury hotels, the glittery new landmark set to spangle the Brisbane skyline will be The Star Casino. This signature 'Arc' building, which seems to have been inspired by Singapore’s Marina Bay Sands includes a breath-taking Sky Deck (from a height of more than 100 metres), with restaurants and bars fully accessible to the public. Spanning the size of 12 rugby fields, the Queen’s Wharf development is not demolishing any heritage buildings.











Mike Yardley: Riverside treats in Brisbane


Ditch the thermals and bask in the warmth of the Sunshine State this winter. My first stop on a recent swing through Queensland was Brisbane, lapping up th




www.newstalkzb.co.nz


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 10

20210710_143635_1711359_LR by Michael Maguire, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/7

Bne_CityHopper_20210707_012 by Owen Allen, on Flickr

Bne_CityHopper_20210707_016 by Owen Allen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/14

195/365 Wednesday vibes by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 21









PandaProCalendar 87 by Quentin Liu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Creating an over street entertainment precinct*


> Four years since William Street was closed to the public to make way for the exciting Queen’s Wharf Brisbane development, the road has since been reinstated with the integrated resort’s podium levels now connecting 12-metres above William Street, from George Street to Queens Wharf Road.
> 
> Since early June, the podium structure either side of William Street has been connected by 70 tonnes of prefabricated steel.
> 
> ...











Creating an over street entertainment precinct - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


Four years since William Street was closed to the public to make way for the exciting Queen’s Wharf Brisbane development, the road has since been reinstated with the integrated resort’s podium levels now connecting 12-metres above William Street, from George Street to Queens Wharf Road. Since...




queenswharfbrisbane.com.au


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cogent Scaffolding on LinkedIn: #scaffold #scaffolding #cogentpride #brisbane #construction


Queen's Wharf site, changing quickly now with work already above level 8. #scaffold #scaffolding #cogentpride #brisbane #construction




www.linkedin.com


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

I never knew there was an international post about Queen's Wharf until I received a heads up about it! I'll try and keep this thread updated (as I do for the QLD and AUS threads). 

Been a little while since I've posted any quick phone photos, but with a new phone in hand with a better camera I will be trying to do it more often. This morning, new beams at a higher level are up over William Street.


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Stephen's Lane has been closed since the end of June I discovered. Please excuse the finger - still getting used to the camera positioning and field of view:


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The George Street front door is starting to be revealed, just a little bit.


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The scaffolding at the top has taken on oval shape of the tower.


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Bit more glazing than during my last shots.


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photos 27.07.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

nathandavid88 said:


> I never knew there was an international post about Queen's Wharf until I received a heads up about it! I'll try and keep this thread updated (as I do for the QLD and AUS threads).


Good to have you here


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Indeed, it's always nice to have regular updates from locals.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

20210725_142242_1711808_LR by Michael Maguire, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/2

20210802 Brisbane River path by jaguarish, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423406570939969542


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

^^ That's a great shot! You should post it in the QLD and National QW threads as well (or I can share it if you'd rather).


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

nathandavid88 said:


> ^^ That's a great shot! You should post it in the QLD and National QW threads as well (or I can share it if you'd rather).


You guys have two threads for it in OZscrapers alone?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Sky-high oasis set for Queens Wharf *
August 31, 2021
Press Release _Excerpt_

A new outdoor space 35 metres above street level complete with palm trees, swimming pools and an outdoor cinema is set to redefine the city.

The recreation deck on the podium’s level seven will be an impressive mixed-use space with amenities for hotel guests and the public, covering an area of 12,000m2, equivalent to more than two football fields of space.

A spectacular public space, with terraced seating and lush sub-tropical landscaping, will be open for everyone to enjoy – a place to bring the family for sunset picnics and twilight movie nights.

An outdoor area for movies under the stars with a removable projector screen will be surrounded by striking landscaping, including giant Bird of Paradise, Frangipani trees, Native Gardenias and Poinciana.

Food and beverage options, an events pavilion and pergola will also feature on this level ensuring something for everyone.

More : Sky-high oasis set for Queens Wharf - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/1

244/365 Overcast by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 4

Brisbane City by MarilynDaviesAustralia, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A wider view.

9/4

By the Brisbane River by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Some shots from my morning walk around this morning, starting with the now almost completely concealed George Street Printery:


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Main IRD and Ballroom:


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Rosewood & Dorsett:


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Harris Terrace:


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The Mansions:


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And some angles I don't get as often from William Street:


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.21 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Another 200+ tower for number three.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 6

Brisbane CBD from South Bank just after sunset by Laurence Griffiths, trên Flickr


----------



## Pump71 (Feb 18, 2021)

Getting excited to see this one rise up


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*11 artists shortlisted from 100 to create $12m Queen’s Wharf extravaganza*





No Cookies | The Courier Mail


No Cookies




www.couriermail.com.au


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 6

Construction on the Brisbane river by Geoff Vines, trên Flickr

Construction on the Brisbane river by Geoff Vines, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Site tour :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

queenswharfresidences


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTluzL9vDOh/


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Here are a few update photos from this morning, starting with the impact Tower 1 is starting to make on the George Street vista (excuse the phone zoom).


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

A rather cavernous space in there.


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Hoarding is down in front of Harris Terrace for, I believe, the first time since it was installed. I'm guessing the structural rectification works to Harris Terrace might be starting soon.


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Some big changes look to have occurred to Tower 4's jump form. Looking back at my last set of photos, the corebox looks like it may have been disassembled at that point.


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 14.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Head towards the end at the 6:50 minute mark to see this development :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 17

Southbank ferry terminal. Brisbane Qld. by Bob Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Let's learn about the art coming to this area :

*Mystery Guest: Philip Bacon*








Mystery Guest: Philip Bacon - 4BC


Our mystery guest for today is a household name of Queensland’s art scene, Philip Bacon




www.4bc.com.au


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

^^ Great find of the Philip Bacon interview.
The public art element of Queen’s Wharf is something I’m quite excited by. Even the first delivered portions of Waterline Park and the Mangrove Walk, which were rather minor element sin the grand scheme of things, are graces with a nice splattering of public art. From the painting of the underside of the expressway and the decorative flood markers (showing the water level of historic floods), to the indigenous totems etched into the concrete and the recorded bird songs of native birds of Brisbane, they really packed a lot into that first stage.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/18

Brisbane by night by Bob Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUBPS-BhM1n/


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

we_have_wanderlust









 nevernever_nev


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Some photos from the Queensland thread showing the latest landscape additions:

The Landing from above this morning (as driving inbound on the REX) to try and provide a bit more context to the works.


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And a few of wide angle phone shots from the bikeway shared path this morning - I would have gotten more, but I didn't fancy being run over by cyclists. These show the higher planting level:


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 20.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And finally here's the most up-to-date floorplan I have that shows the general planting layout:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The Treasury and Trailing Lights by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


















asr.photo_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/22











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440599744804364295


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

For anyone interested in the plants coming to Queen's Wharf, this post in the Queenland thread might be of interest:









#UC: Queens Wharf Precinct Redevelopment


Is this cafe mentioned in the news story a new addition to the plans as I don’t recall seeing this render previously? The concept of the Velo Cafe isn't new - it was mentioned in the plans going back quite some way, but the form its going to take I think is a fairly recent revision. I think...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/22

049 by UQ Alumni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 25

Riverfire 2021: Queen&#x27;s Wharf Construction Site by Craig Jewell, on Flickr

Riverfire 2021: Queen&#x27;s Wharf Construction Site by Craig Jewell, on Flickr

Riverfire 2021: Queen&#x27;s Wharf Construction Site by Craig Jewell, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Just a few iPhone photos from this morning:

The Rosewood/Dorsett is now very apparent over the Land Administration Building.


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The Queen in Queen's Wharf (and Queensland for that matter).


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Holy ground:

iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Millar Park still closed, but not looking too different in this view.


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

William Street streetscape with the Commissariat Store, DPI Building and IRD behind them.


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And a couple from George Street to finish:


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 27.09.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUIAIJIlyk-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUIAkZ7lBNU/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* A Hub of Queen’s Wharf Information *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 30, 2021

After 18 months of operating, the Queen’s Wharf Brisbane Visitor Centre is a hive of information relating to the largest redevelopment site in Queensland’s history.

The state-of-the-art visitor centre is free and open to the public and gives visitors a taste of what this world-class integrated resort development will offer when the first stage opens in the first half of 2023.

The centre provides people the opportunity to come and experience Queen’s Wharf Brisbane using virtual reality, short films, historical artefacts from the construction site and a 3-metre in diameter large-scale model of the future precinct including the hotel towers, residences tower, highly anticipated Sky Deck, new public space and much more.

Visitor Centre coordinator Abby Ward says that the centre is abuzz with information relating to Brisbane and the development itself.

“If you want to learn more about how this exciting development will invigorate this area of Brisbane, come and see the model, experience the 100m-high Skydeck using the Virtual Reality googles, and learn some history on the origins of Brisbane.”

More : A Hub of Queen’s Wharf Information - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 2

20211002_143731_03090_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

progress on the other end of the bridge

20211002_133213_02889_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Towering Transformation *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 28, 2021

The four towers that make up Queen’s Wharf Brisbane integrated resort are coming to life along the Brisbane River thanks to the workforce of nearly 1,000.

The Queen’s Wharf podium levels are now rounding off with the façade almost complete on the riverside.

Above the glistening podium façade, construction of The Star Grand hotel has begun, which will be home to 340 luxury 5-star hotel rooms showcasing stunning city and river views.

The Dorsett and Rosewood hotel tower is continuing to take shape sitting 14 levels above the ground and creating a new silhouette behind the former Printery building when looking from George Street.

The first level of Queen’s Wharf Residences apartments is now under construction, starting at level eight and will top out at 66 levels once completed in 2023.

More : Towering Transformation - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Green shoots at Queen’s Wharf Brisbane *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 22, 2021

A family-owned Caboolture business is helping transform the concrete face of the $3.6 billion Queen’s Wharf Brisbane precinct into a lush, green space.

Greenstock Nursery at Elimbah north of Caboolture is supplying the bulk of the greenery with the first of 70 fully grown trees; a mix of natives and palms, planted on The Landing.

The shrubs and trees will bring to life 6,500m2 of the public space that extends over the Brisbane River transforming them to floating garden parks.

“This is no doubt one of the biggest if not the biggest project we’ve been involved with in our thirty years of business,” said Nick Phillips from Greenstock Nursery.

“This project is massive, and we have been working on it for years with the trees earmarked for Queen’s Wharf potted-up for the past two,” Mr Phillips said.

More : Green shoots at Queen's Wharf Brisbane - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 6

Brisbane - bird&#x27;s eye view by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

^^Literally the best angle/ or point of view of Brisbane's harbor skyline (which we usually see here ,due to this building project's very location, and most of those other ones under construction in Brisbane as well)or let me rather say its overall skyline (a first timer in this forum and other Brisbane building project's forums for that matter) according to me and most likely many others here, that's for sure. 

Waow,so sincerely clean, well-organized and advanced looking, all of it..

And, that's just Brisbane we're talking about here.What an ideal image that do the justice of an otherwise mediocre world-class city to look so ideal and literally world-class-like😍😅🙃😉🤘👌💎🌈


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Just a few quick snaps from this morning.


iPhone Photo 06.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 06.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Not the best shot, but some bridge progress visible.


iPhone Photo 06.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/28

Brisbane_StreetArt_20210928__070 by Owen Allen, on Flickr

Brisbane_StreetArt_20210928__104 by Owen Allen, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Finally snagged a bus that went over the REX this morning (my last week worth of buses have all been ones going via the Victoria Bridge), so here is an update on The Landing.


iPhone Photo 07.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 07.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 07.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 07.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 07.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And a better view across to the Neville Bonner Bridge works.


iPhone Photo 07.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 28

Brisbane_streetArt_20210928__017 by Owen Allen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Star Entertainment Group sells Brisbane casino assets in preparation for Queen’s Wharf launch *
Inside Asian Gaming _Excerpt_
Oct 28, 2021

Australia’s Star Entertainment Group Limited has entered into a sale and leaseback transaction with investment and funds management firm Charter Hall for the property related to its Treasury hotel and casino in Brisbane.

Under the terms of the deal, Star will sell both the Treasury Casino and Treasury Hotel buildings, as well as the car park, for AU$248 million. Both Treasury Hotel and the car park transactions will settle early, after which time Star will lease them back for an initial term of 30 years with two additional 15-year options. The lease terms imply an initial cap rate of 4.7% and include fixed annual rent increases over the term of the lease, Star said.

Star will continue to operate Treasury Casino until it settles upon the opening of its AU$3.6 billion Queen’s Wharf Brisbane development in 2023, after which time casino operations will move to the new property.

More : https://www.asgam.com/index.php/202...ssets-in-preparation-for-queens-wharf-launch/


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

While the news articles describe it like a freehold sale, these properties are, AFAIK, actually still Government owned. Therefore, the sale to Charter Hall would be the remainder of Star's lease, which I believe sits at 70-odd years.


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

I walked along George Street this morning not intending to take any photos, having only taken my last lot two days ago, but I seem to have caught the Resi tower rising:

Tuesday - Note the "09":

iPhone Photo 26.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Today (Thursday) - Behind the new fencing you can just make out the "1" of "10":

iPhone Photo 28.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 28.10.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/30

303/365 Bridge to bridge by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 30

William Jolly Bridge Brisbane River by Diane Agar, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This project was featured amongst :

*Top 20 Brisbane Development Projects*








Top 20 Brisbane Development Projects


Brisbane's skyline is set to transform rapidly over the coming years thanks to a number of major development projects...




www.theurbandeveloper.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 2

Brisbane connection by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*On the rise at Queen’s Wharf Brisbane *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Oct 28, 2021

Queen’s Wharf Brisbane is making its mark on the city skyline as the podium structure nears completion.

The façade panels have been installed on all but the George St face of the impressive podium structure, which covers close to 20,000m2 per level over six levels.

The rooftop podium will host an impressive mixed-use space with amenities for hotel guests and the public, covering an area of 12,000 square metres, equivalent to over two football fields of green active space.

Above the shining podium façade, construction of The Star Grand hotel is continuing – soon to be home to 340 luxury 5-star hotel rooms showcasing stunning city and river views.

The Dorsett and Rosewood hotel lift cores are now built up to level 21 and the floor slabs up to level 17, near to approaching halfway.

More : On the rise at Queen’s Wharf Brisbane - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 6

20211106_192206_09875_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20211106_193302_09878_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20211106_192047_09874_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Some photos taken during a stay at the Treasury Hotel:



DSC09142 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC09144 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC09145 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC09147 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC09128 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC09133 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/14

318/365 Last (ish) run by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/4

Victoria Bridge Abutment.Taken during blue hour. I didn&#x27;t realise the cranes were still working untilI edited the image!ictoria Bridge Abutment by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/18

20211118_140215_06424_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

20211118_135532_06414_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

The main structure of the Neville Bonner Bridge was beginning to go up yesterday. It has progressed further this morning, but rain prevented me taking more photos:


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

And some photos of the rest of the development:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/20

IMG20211120214404 Brissy By Night AI by Grant Booth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/5

summer sunday by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nov 30, 2021
Press Release _Excerpt_
* Neville Bonner Bridge takes shape *

Key supporting sections of the Neville Bonner Bridge are now in place as its graceful form takes shape over the Brisbane River.

With its crowning arch more than 30 metres above the river’s edge and its mast to sit prominently at 75 metres – the same height as the Story Bridge – the elegant and elongated structure is becoming an iconic landmark over the Brisbane River.

In excess of 1,000-tonnes of complex fabricated structural steel is required to build the bridge with around 800-tonnes of temporary steel used just to secure and construct the bridge as well as a number of large river barges.

More : Neville Bonner Bridge takes shape - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nov 25, 2021
Press Release _Excerpt_
*Podium progress as first tower crane comes down *

What goes up, must come down – another milestone has been reached with the first crane being removed before Christmas. 

With 12 per cent of all cranes in Brisbane located at Queen’s Wharf, the first of 10 cranes is being removed, making way for fit-out and infill works to progress in the basement and podium on the Integrated Resort Development.

The Queen’s Wharf podium structure which covers 20,000m2 over six levels is structurally completed, with the next phase of works well underway.

The podium levels will be the entertainment precinct of the resort development, featuring over 50 bars and restaurants and luxury retail.

Multiplex Senior Project Manager Rick Woodford said this milestone is an important one as it allows the next stage of works to continue progressing.

More : Podium progress as first tower crane comes down - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/15

Brisbane Sunset LORES-1 by Neil Mendham, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Multiplex Queen’s Wharf wrap up *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Dec 17, 2021

The year is ending on a high with works wrapping up on Queen’s Wharf for 2021.

Queen’s Wharf is climbing towards a strong finish with close to three million hours worked on-site since July 2019.

Over two thirds of the Integrated Resort Development structure is now complete, making way for the fit-out and finishes to continue into 2022.

The only integrated resort development currently being built in the world – next year four tower structures will fill the skyline, façades will glisten across the river and work will start on the iconic Sky Deck.

Multiplex Senior Project Manager Rick Woodford said looking ahead to 2022 the site’s transformation will be significant.

More : Multiplex Queen's Wharf wrap up - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Brisbane From South Bank 01 AI by Grant Booth, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Destination Brisbane Consortium 2021 wrap up *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Dec 20, 2021

As 2021 wraps up, Destination Brisbane Consortium reflects on the year it was at Queen’s Wharf Brisbane.

Queen’s Wharf is finishing on a high this year, with construction truly taking shape in all forms around development.

Destination Brisbane Consortium Project Director Simon Crooks said the progress in and around the development has been a visual spectacle for Brisbane.

“With a third of the Neville Bonner Bridge structure completed, as well as the podium and basement structures, Queen’s Wharf is making its mark on the Brisbane City skyline.

“Our team has worked exceptionally hard this year, and the progress we have made is a testament to their perseverance and dedication to the project.

More : Destination Brisbane Consortium 2021 wrap up - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Here are some iPhone photos from this morning. This might be my last update until the new year:

Tower 4 has Level 13 in the box.


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Tower 1 has Level 22 in the box.


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.12.2021 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Diversion making way for revitalisation *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Dec 21, 2021

The Bicentennial Bikeway diversion for active transport users is set to take place in early 2022 as the waterfront transforms at Queen’s Wharf.

Likely in late-January 2022, pedestrians and active transport users will take a new route along the Bicentennial Bikeway between Victoria Bridge and Waterline Park.

This temporary diversion is making way for civil and landscaping works where the current alignment is located under the Riverside Expressway.

The diversion will be place for around 12 months.

Multiplex Project Manager Tyson Macdonald said the diversion extends onto The Landing and will include temporary bridge structures near the North Quay Ferry terminal.

More : Diversion making way for revitalisation - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/28

Brisbane City by Gregory Shepherd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 1

DSC_2560 by AndyMacDougallPhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/29

20211229_121131 by jaguarish, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/4

20220104_122056_07249_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 4

20220104_121600_07231_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220104_122045_07248_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220104_122056_07249_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

I haven't gotten into the city during my holidays for a full Queen's Wharf update as I was originally planning (trying to not go anywhere much in the current wave of infections), but I did go on a quick Wheel of Brisbane ride on Sunday. These photos were taken through the dirtiest of windows, in bad light and with a brand new, still unfamiliar camera (they are the first ever photos I had taken on it), so I have had to do some severe editing to try and salvage them. I hope they look ok...

Resort Progress:


DSC00005 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC00007 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC00035 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC00042 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Neville Bonner Bridge Progress


DSC00010 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC00048 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


DSC00050 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

nathandavid88 said:


> I hope they look ok...


More than ok! I really like the angle and lighting of that first shot.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/8

Brisbane River, Australia by Jonathan Wood, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/7

various Jan (111 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/5

20220105_142734_07896_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr

20220105_142731_07895_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr

20220105_113614_07554_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

George Clooney filmed at Queen's Wharf recently :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 21

20220121_133421_08959_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220121_133312_08918_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220121_115355_08505_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220121_115206_08454_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220121_115013_08436_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr

20220121_115346_08502_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Drone footage of the construction :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 31

20220131_120052_09072_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20220131_150553_04780_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20220131_150909_04790_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20220131_121052_09132_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20220131_115645_09063_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20220131_115653_09065_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr

20220131_115300_09058_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Neville Bonner Bridge extends its reach *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Jan 24, 2022

Overnight, the Neville Bonner Bridge edged closer towards the Brisbane CBD, with a further two leg sections lifted and attached to the existing bridge arch.

The single section was fitted on the night of Sunday 23rd January using two barges and cranes to shift it into place.

Around 1,000-tonnes of fabricated structural steel is required to build the bridge with 800-tonnes of temporary steel used just to secure and construct the bridge.

More : Neville Bonner Bridge extends its reach - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* The jewel in the crown *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Jan 27, 2022

The dazzling Sky Deck set to connect all four towers with 360 degree views of Queensland’s capital has hit a major milestone. 

Opening to the public in 2023, visitors to Queen’s Wharf will be treated to panoramic views of the river city in a first of its kind attraction for Brisbane.

This engineering feat set to rival Singapore’s Marina Bay Sands will be a showstopper for the sunshine state, designed to sit 100m above street level boasting sky-high restaurants silhouetted by subtropical landscaping.

The entire curved deck will be 250 metres long, with innovative construction techniques required to install this iconic feature of the development.

In a major milestone for the project, the first oversized steel beam to support the structure between The Grand Star hotel has arrived on-site.

More : The jewel in the crown - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/5

Brisbane from Kangaroo point by Mark Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Neville Bonner Bridge progress this morning, with temporary piles having been sunk that will support the next sections to be installed.


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Some other photos I've taken this past week:





































The former Department of Primary Industries Building is the next heritage building to get wrapped with scaffolding.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/9

40/365 Run over the river by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/10

41/365 Into another day by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

The newest tower of Queen's Wharf has been unveiled - Queen's Wharf Tower (aka Tower 5)

*Queen’s Wharf’s tallest tower poised to launch*









*The next opportunity to live at Queen’s Wharf Brisbane is on the cusp of release as designs are revealed.*

Queen’s Wharf Tower follows the hugely successful, Queen’s Wharf Residences, which is completely sold out after smashing Queensland sales records when released in 2020, selling 75% in the first two months.

Reaching a height of more than 250metres and with more than 800 luxury apartments to hit the market, Queen’s Wharf Tower will complement the already extensive offerings in the $3.6bn transformational development.

New renders and flythrough are available in the website gallery.

YPM Group Sales Director Chris Hinds says Queen’s Wharf Tower will offer astute buyers all Queen’s Wharf has to offer and more.

“We are so excited to announce Queens Wharf Tower, the tallest building in the Queens Wharf Precinct, is set to be released in April 2022,” Mr Hinds said.

“At 71 stories and 819 apartments, Queen’s Wharf Tower will stand out amongst what is an impressive world-class development.

“The tower has three levels of unique residential living with exceptional private amenity.

“Market interest is strong, and we have started connecting with potential buyers who have been registered after missing out on the first tower, Queen’s Wharf Residences.

“Queen’s Wharf Residences is the fastest selling residential project in Queensland after attracting an unprecedented level of local buyer interest and selling 75% of the 667 apartments within two months.

“Prices for the mix of one, two, and three-bedrooms units start from a very attractive $585,000 up to $3.5m with limited executive/penthouse apartments on the top floor from $6.4m.

“You can register your interest now for this once in a lifetime opportunity to live at this iconic residence at QWTower.com.au.”

Queen’s Wharf Tower is the fifth tower in the integrated resort development that will transform Brisbane with four luxury hotels, significant luxury retail, and nine heritage buildings nestled within 7.5ha of revitalised public space.

Destination Brisbane Consortium Project Director Simon Crooks said Queen’s Wharf Brisbane is well on its way to changing Brisbane’s city scape and when it commences opening from first half of 2023, it will re-energise Brisbane’s CBD like never before.
2
“With the main integrated resort reaching level 20 in parts, construction has spilled into the public space areas and heritage buildings, many of which will become the locals’ favourite new dining spots,” Mr Crooks said.

“The nine heritage buildings, dated back to the 1800s, are being carefully restored and transformed into new shopping outlets, restaurants and bars as well as spaces for events, entertainment and performance.

“Further to that, sections of the Sky Deck will be installed mid-year as we start to form up Brisbane’s newest and hottest venue in town come 2023.”

The $3.6 billion Queen’s Wharf Brisbane development is being delivered by Destination Brisbane Consortium – a joint venture led by The Star Entertainment Group alongside its Hong Kong-based partners, Chow Tai Fook Enterprises and Far East Consortium.

Queen’s Wharf Brisbane will transform the CBD with four new luxury hotels, more than 50 new bars and restaurants, residential living and the equivalent of 12 football fields of public space when the development is complete.

Queen’s Wharf Tower is located at the corner of Margaret and William Sts.










Queen’s Wharf’s tallest tower poised to launch - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


The next opportunity to live at Queen’s Wharf Brisbane is on the cusp of release as designs are revealed. Queen’s Wharf Tower follows the hugely successful, Queen’s Wharf Residences, which is completely sold out after smashing Queensland sales records when released in 2020, selling 75% in the...




queenswharfbrisbane.com.au


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/13

Red Sky at Night by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/16

47/365 Ready to run by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

2/13

Blue Hour Over the brisbane River by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Cards on the table: Queen’s Wharf delayed amid issues with builder *
Brisbane Times 
February 17, 2022

Queen’s Wharf Brisbane, the $3.6 billion integrated casino and resort complex being built on the river opposite South Bank, has been hit by another delay.

Reporting its earnings on Thursday, The Star Entertainment Group advised that Queen’s Wharf was expected to open progressively from mid-2023.

The company had previously pushed the 2022 opening plan to early 2023, however a “revised construction schedule from the builder” has since forced another rethink - and raised the question of who should pay.

“The contract provides for liquidated damages based on this revised schedule, however the builder advised of a claim for an extension of time and costs in January 2022,” The Star told the market.

More : Cards on the table: Queen’s Wharf delayed amid issues with builder


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

The first major piece of artwork for Queen's Wharf has been announced, a unique, eight metre, 8000kg bronze sculpture for the George Street Atrium entrance called _Being Swallowed by the Milky Way,_ which will feature thousands of tiny holes puncturing its bronze surface, appearing at night as a "galaxy of silver and gold stars". It is being created by Lindy Lee, and Australian painter and sculptor of Chinese heritage who’s recent $14 million commission from the National Gallery of Australia is the most expensive work to be acquired by the gallery.

*Brisbane artist Lindy Lee to design cosmic bronze sculpture for Queen’s Wharf Brisbane*
_She stunned the art world when the National Gallery of Australia commissioned a sculpture worth $14 million and now Brisbane born artist Lindy Lee is to create a signature art work for Queen’s Wharf Brisbane in a multimillion dollar commission.

Phil BrownArts Editor
Follow

3 min read
February 21, 2022 - 6:00AM

Lindy lee is the hottest artist in Australia right now and the homegrown Brisbane artist will create the signature masterpiece to be showcased as part of the transformational $3.6 billion Queen’s Wharf Brisbane development.

The Australian painter and sculptor of Chinese heritage, who’s recent $14 million commission from the National Gallery of Australia is the most expensive work to be acquired by the gallery, will now craft a unique, eight metre, 8000kg bronze sculpture for the George Street Atrium entrance to the Queens Wharf Brisbane precinct.

The work, Being Swallowed by the Milky Way, is anticipated to be a stunning oblong sculpture that will feature thousands of tiny holes puncturing its bronze surface. It is expected to be finished and in place by mid 2023.

At night it will appear as a shimmering, light-filled galaxy of silver and gold stars.









Lindy Lee’s multimillion-dollar sculpture Being Swallowed by the Milky Way will greet you at the George Street Atrium entrance to the Queen’s Wharf Brisbane. Picture: Supplied

The Brisbane commission is valued at seven figures and rumoured to cost several million dollars – much less than the Canberra work – but the artist says that “on a personal level, this is the most significant commission I’ve ever been awarded”.

“When I left Brisbane in the late 70s to get an art education there was not a lot of cultural inspiration,” Lee says.

“Now I feel I have come full circle, returning as an established artist to a dynamic, culturally advanced city.

“I am currently working on some prestigious overseas commissions, but the sculpture I have designed for Queen’s Wharf Brisbane is an important project to me. It will be a joy. I am so proud to be included in this unique, creative project that will be such a sophisticated addition to my hometown.”_

Read more: https://www.couriermail.com.au/life...e/news-story/39b812a39fa7924a5052d02b91782a8a


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Here's a free article about it from InQld, with a night time render:


















Art icon Lindy Lee's sculpture to become a Star attraction - InQueensland


Queensland's massive $3.6 billion Queen's Wharf development will showcase an equally spectacular piece of modern sculpture when the entertainment giant opens next year.




inqld.com.au


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/27

58/365 Brisbane floods again by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/28

Brisbane by Philip Karstadt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/1

61/365 The recovery begins by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/7

20220307 by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/8

20220308_114501_00255_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/6

View from the cliffs by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/6

Brisbane river afternoon by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* What is old is new again *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Apr 28, 2022

Brisbane’s historically rich city is undergoing a transformation not seen in decades as Queen’s Wharf mixes old with new along George and William streets. 

Works are commencing mid-year along William Street, Stephens Lane and George Street for services relocation, pavement upgrades and landscaping for improved access and enhanced visual amenity.

The next stage of works will complement the current restorations made to heritage buildings in the Queen’s Wharf precinct including Harris Terrace, the former DPI building, and the former Printery Building.

The former Printery Building is almost ready for international luxury retailer DFS to take over and commence fit-out after impressive refurbishment works edge closer to completion.

Multiplex Project Manager Tyson Macdonald said the next stage of works on George Street will accompany the upgrades completed to the former Printery building which are now being revealed as scaffold is removed.

More : What is old is new again - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Looks like the repainting of the Printery's street facing facade is now complete.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/22

Another rainy day in Brisbane by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Here are some photos I took yesterday during my morning wander. I was expecting the new bikeway detour along the Landing to be open, but it wasn't as yet.


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Waterline Park is open once again - it was taped off for a while there.


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And back up on Alice and George Streets.


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Tower 4 corebox is at Level 22:


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 24.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

We have gotten our first chance to walk along the new areas built out over the river, known as Queen's Wharf Plaza and The Landing, as the Bicentennial Bikeway has been redirected across it for the next stage of works to occur. I took a s**t ton of photos of this yesterday, so I will break them into two posts.


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Temporary Bridge structure to connect to The Landing:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Part of the new structure, specifically the stairs to the water that makes up Queen's Wharf Plaza:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Another temporary bridge between the Queen's Wharf Plaza structure and The Landing:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The Landing proper:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Support for the Neville Bonner Bridge:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

A new view of the REX:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Looks like some toilets/change rooms going up down the back in this photo. From memory, this is adjacent to the kids water play area:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Across to the smaller sections of The Landing:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Across to the trees:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

But first, advertising for the Louis Vuitton store:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Back to the trees:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

A quick look back:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And this brings me to the end of my first pass. I did turn back and get some more photos in the other direction, which will make up my next post.


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Back the other way now:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Official opening date:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Ultra Wide Angle mode:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Looking up:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Neville Bonner Bridge progress:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Back towards Queen's Wharf Plaza:


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And as we were talking about it on the QW thread in the Queensland Subforum, progress on the former DPI Building (former National Trust House):


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

I like this design


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

nathandavid88 said:


> Back the other way now:
> 
> 
> iPhone Photo 26.05.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> ...


The gap between the main curved building is really large. Unless it's just the angle?

Looking forward to see the bridge come to life too! The more bridges in Brisbane, the better...


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

^^ It is very large, likely to help allow light into the Recreation Deck (the publicly accessible space on the roof of the shared podium).


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

The next major artwork for the precinct has been announced, this time for the Printery Courtyard, but it's a bit different to the other pieces of artwork announced.

*Brisbane's Queen's Wharf to feature digital artwork by Alinta Krauth and Jason Nelson*
_ABC Radio Brisbane
Posted 5h ago5 hours ago, updated 3h ago3 hours ago


One of the public artworks to be installed as part of the $3.6 billion Queen's Wharf Brisbane project has been unveiled. 

*Key points:*_

_Digital art will be projected onto the heritage-listed The Printery Office, as part of Queen's Wharf Brisbane_
_The works, called A Cottage Year, was created by Alinta Krauth and Jason Nelson_
_The display will be permanent_
_The heritage-listed The Printery Office, which was purpose-built in 1874 to print and maintain Queensland government documents, will become a giant canvas for 52 different digital light projections, one for every week of the year.

Created by Queensland husband and wife projection art duo Alinta Krauth and Jason Nelson, the artworks will be beamed onto the northern face of the building.

Called A Cottage Year, Ms Krauth said the digital art time machine was "an artistic flashback to the environment of the Brisbane Commandant's Cottage in the early 1850s and '60s, around the time it was demolished to make way for The Printery Office"._


> _"Using climate, weather and other historical environmental data from those last years of the cottage's life, the digital projections will be like a portal to the cottage's past and its surrounding area," she said._


_"There will also be an augmented reality artwork in its own right, where visitors can explore the courtyard's history even further."









Mr Nelson says it is a "privilege" to be part of the new development.(Supplied: Louis Lim)

Ms Krauth and Mr Nelson live in the Scenic Rim and have exhibited across the world in countries such as Germany, America, Ireland and Norway.

Mr Nelson said it was "wonderful to be part of this cultural focus happening in our own backyard".

"Usually, this kind of artwork is temporary. Around the world you see examples of digital art on giant screens or buildings like in Times Square or at festivals. They show up for a short time, then are gone," he said.









Ms Krauth and Mr Nelson have created artworks such as this for spaces all over the world.(Supplied: Alinta Krauth and Jason Nelson)_


> _"This opportunity in Brisbane is rare. It's permanent, public, working with a heritage-listed building, and with the Olympics coming, it's such a privilege to be involved."_


_Royal Historical Society of Queensland's Dean Prangley said The Printery Office building had also housed a science centre, the state's Births, Deaths and Marriages registry and would soon be a hub of dining and entertainment.

"This is a perfect example of how to preserve the past by using the present," he said.









Queen's Wharf Brisbane will open late in 2023.(Supplied: Destination Brisbane Consortium)

*Artwork chosen to enhance space*

One of Australia's most highly regarded art figures, Philip Bacon AO, who leads the Queen's Wharf specialist artistic advisory panel, said heritage buildings were preserved at great cost, "so the art must be an appropriate complement".









Mr Bacon said a physical artwork could impede movement around The Printery Office at the site.(Supplied: Alinta Krauth and Jason Nelson)

"The vision for The Printery Office and courtyard area is for a beautiful and active location that will appeal to locals and draw visitors from around the country and the world," Mr Bacon said.

"A large, static artwork would be an impediment to the flow of people traffic but A Cottage Year, while not only stunning of itself, will amplify the ambience and magic of the location."

The first of the site's signature artworks was announced in February. It will be an eight-metre high, eight-tonne bronze sculpture by world renowned artist Lindy Lee, to sit at the George Street entrance of the resort precinct.

A supersized, mosaic wall mural of Australian lungfish by local artist Samuel Tupou was revealed in April.

The digital artwork will be in place for the development's planned staged opening from the second half of 2023._









The light fantastic: Former printery at Queen’s Wharf to become canvas for digital projection project


The heritage-listed The Printery Office, which was purpose-built in 1874 to print and maintain Queensland government documents, will become a giant canvas for 52 different digital light projections, one for every week of the year.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/1

20220601_144712_01736_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/2

Morning at Southbank by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Independent review announced into Star Entertainment's casino licences in Queensland * 
ABC _Excerpt_
June 14, 2022 

The Queensland government has announced an independent probe into Star Entertainment's suitability to continue holding casino licences in the state.

Queensland's Attorney-General Shannon Fentiman said an independent review would be launched into Star Entertainment and its casino licences in Brisbane and the Gold Coast. 

...

Star Entertainment is currently building its $3.6 billion Queen's Wharf development in Brisbane which is expected to open in the first half of 2023.

More : Inquiry to probe Star Entertainment casino licences in Queensland


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/17

20220617_134002_1031347_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

20220617_133954_1031345_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr 

20220617_111457_1020164_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/3

Brisbane River, Southbank and Northbank by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

Brisbane City by melt_b, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

The next major public artwork for Queen's Wharf has been revealed, and the response on social media as been...divisive at best. Not sure how I feel about it either, to be honest, but I'll trust the _Specialist Arts Advisory Council._

*Daughter inspires larger than life “Sheila” sculpture for Queen’s Wharf Brisbane*

_








A larger-than-life five tonne goddess-like bronze sculpture is the latest artworks to be unveiled as part of the multi-million-dollar public art pipeline for the iconic $3.6b Queen’s Wharf Brisbane.

Known for her focus on the body as an art form, Brisbane based creative Justene Williams, said her five-year-old daughter Honore’s fascination with tiny toy figurines, inspired the almost five metre upscaled version of a superwoman, titled Sheila.

“My daughter is interested in superheroes and loves her plastic figurines, so I took that and gave the sculpture gravitas,” Ms Williams said.

“I love to go big so this will be a giant monument to the female form,” she said.

“The name Sheila riffs on the term used for an Aussie woman but it is also the female character carved in stone mainly in Europe from the 11th century, which has interpretations of protector, fertility and empathy and I wanted to immortalise those qualities.

“She will also feature a stainless-steel halo that is open to interpretation and self-reflection.

“The average person will see a big woman in a horse-stance with one arm open and the other closed fisted; some people may giggle at the busty representation but I’m hoping everyone will stop and look.”

A former dancer and cabaret performer, Justene Williams is an established artist over 25 years and is well known for her large-scale immersive live works, multi-channel video installations and photography.

“My work is often ephemeral, but this is permanent and I’m so excited for Sheila to be so prominent in such an important development for Brisbane,” Ms Williams said.

Sheila will stand at the Queen’s Wharf Plaza on the riverside of the existing Commissariat Store and is one of four artworks now announced for the 7.5 hectares of public space within the entertainment and tourism precinct.

The first and signature artworks, announced in February, is an eight-metre high, eight tonne bronze sculpture by internationally renowned artist Lindy Lee, to sit at the George Street entrance of the resort precinct.

A supersized mosaic wall mural of Australian lungfish by local artist Samuel Tupou was revealed in April.

While a high-tech interactive digital light installation for the heritage-listed The Printery Office by husband-and-wife team Alinta Krauth and Jason Nelson was green-lighted last month.

Art curator and Director of the Institute of Modern Art Liz Nowell, part of the Specialist Arts Advisory Council panel, led by highly regarded art figure Philip Bacon alongside leading Indigenous curator and arts administrator Avril Quaill, likened Sheila to a “towering goddess-like figure”.

“I like to think of her being the guardian of the Plaza, who will watch over the millions of visitors to Queen’s Wharf Brisbane, including for the 2032 Olympic and Paralympic Games,” Ms Nowell said.

“The Arts panel felt she was a figure that everyone could relate to, from children to adults, as there is something playful about her, but her stance is empowered and impactful,” she said.

“A lot of the works are installation or site specific, but Sheila offers a contemporary twist on figurative sculpture and I think people will respond really positively to her.

“I hope she becomes a familiar and much-loved icon – perhaps a meeting place, where visitors can congregate under her larger-than-life physique.”

Ms Nowell said there were two First Nations artists and artworks, yet to be announced this year with the staged opening of Queen’s Wharf Brisbane commencing from mid-2023.

“This public art project is unparalleled in its ambition and the calibre of works by some of Australia’s most innovative contemporary artists will see Brisbane become an art destination._









Daughter inspires larger than life “Sheila” sculpture for Queen’s Wharf Brisbane - Queen's Wharf Brisbane


A larger-than-life five tonne goddess-like bronze sculpture is the latest artworks to be unveiled as part of the multi-million-dollar public art pipeline for the iconic $3.6b Queen’s Wharf Brisbane. Known for her focus on the body as an art form, Brisbane based creative Justene Williams, said...




queenswharfbrisbane.com.au


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

This will be Number 3 on the below map. So far, they have unveiled artworks for locations 2, 3 4 and 5


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

what a beautiful design. I like the vertical cut in the leftern tower


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/6

Brisbane City from South Brisbane-1= by John, on Flickr

Old entrance to Queen Victoria Bridge over Brisbane River-2= by John, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/8

20221108_103017_04217_RP by Michael & Maria, on Flickr

20221108_103849_04260_RP by Michael & Maria, on Flickr

20221108_103716_04256_RP by Michael & Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16

The morning brilliance by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*'One-eyed focus on profit': Star found 'unsuitable' to hold casino licence in Queensland *
9News _Excerpt_
Oct 6, 2022

Star Entertainment Group has been found unsuitable to hold a casino licence in Queensland after an independent review.

Attorney-General Shannon Fentiman accused the gaming giant of "literally having a one-eyed focus on profit" as she announced the report's findings.

Robert Gotterson KC made 12 recommendations in his review to "enhance the integrity, minimise the potential for harm, ensure probity and restore public confidence in the operations of Queensland casinos."

Fentiman said the government had "in principle" accepted them all.

"As a result of these findings, and the findings of Mr Bell SC's Inquiry in NSW, Mr Gotterson found that the actions of The Star left open a finding of unsuitability to hold a casino licence in Queensland," she said.

More : 'One-eyed focus on profit': Star 'unsuitable' to hold casino licence in Queensland


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/21

Brisbane CBD from the Goodwill Bridge by Laurence Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

A few photos from the last couple of days, starting with the Luxe Box. As far as I can see, the ground level framing is all windows and no doors so I don't think this will be opening out to the street at all, only to the internal arcade.


iPhone Photo 22.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 22.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 22.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Next up we have some more of Harris Terrace revealed. Looks like the wrought iron has gone from green to maroon, and glass balustrades have been installed behind the iron railing on the verandah to meet building codes.


iPhone Photo 22.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 22.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

And this morning I went for a walk along the river past The Landing. These should be some nice spots to relax on the grass


iPhone Photo 23.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

A couple of "artsy" tilted shots from poking my phone camera through the fence to capture some more views.


iPhone Photo 23.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The smaller section further down looks pretty close to complete, aside from the construction fencing.


iPhone Photo 23.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 23.11.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/22

20221122_130257_1064393_RP by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/7

Brisbane CBD from South Bank by Laurence Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## ANK7 (1 mo ago)

So currently only the towers 1-4 are under construction? What about the towers 5 and 6?
Also, what is the tallest one and is it going to be taller than the 1 William Street (btw what is its height without the spire)?


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

^^ Piling and excavation works have recently begun on Towers 5 & 6. Here’s a photo from Mid November.










Being part of the core resort, towers 1-4 have a tight, Government-imposed deadline on them, which is why their construction was prioritised. Towers 5-6 are a residential and commercial tower respectively, which have been given a longer delivery window as they aren’t part of the resort proper.

As for heights, Tower 5 will be the tallest, followed by Tower 4. I believe both will be taller than 1 William Street’s roof height, but slightly shorter than the spire.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Are there concerns of delays given the controversies with the casino operator? Or it's still all hands on deck building the resort?


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

^^ There have been considerable delays (it was originally supposed to be finished and operational by now) but they are more related to construction and materials-related delays, rather than the issues over at Star Entertainment.

In terms of operations, what we will probably see happen (nothing has been announced yet) is a Government-appointed Independent Manager being put in place to operate the Casino on Star's behalf, until such time that Star can prove that its deficiencies have been rectified. This is what the NSW Government has done in relation to The Star Casino down there.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

That makes sense. A casino can be a huge cash cow for the government. If the operator is deemed unfit to operate, the government can always step in to run it and get the whole cut.


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

^^ They wouldn't be able to exclude the operator completely, as the operator and consortium have funded the construction of the complex. It would be operated "in trust", with all parties getting their even share.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/9

Brisbane CBD and South Bank by Laurence Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## orbinaut (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's a view from the top of the Neville Bonner Bridge mast shared by Queen's Wharf -
on Facebook:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1217438275556607


on Instagram:








Queen's Wharf Brisbane on Instagram: "Stunning view from atop the Neville Bonner Bridge mast. What a difference Queen’s Wharf is making to Brisbane’s skyline. #fitzgeraldconstructionsaustralia #nevillebonnerbridge #queenswharfbrisbane #queenswharftower #queenswharf"


Queen's Wharf Brisbane shared a post on Instagram: "Stunning view from atop the Neville Bonner Bridge mast. What a difference Queen’s Wharf is making to Brisbane’s skyline. #fitzgeraldconstructionsaustralia #nevillebonnerbridge #queenswharfbrisbane #queenswharftower #queenswharf". Follow their...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

The city looks good, really good


----------



## nathandavid88 (May 10, 2010)

Here are some iPhone snaps from this morning. Visible here are the stairs:


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Luxe Box progress:


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

The dunnies are gone!


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Still not sure what the purpose of these little windows are, but part of be wishes they actually added two more to make them matching pairs like above.


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Finally able to get a good full width photo again.


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr

Now back to the main entry:


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


iPhone Photo 16.12.2022 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/20

Queen Victoria Bridge by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/7

Brisbane City by Brendan Martin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/7

Brisbane City from Southbank by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr


----------

